

The Night is Dark - cotsuka
http://nightra.in/the-night-is-dark/

======
wrekkuh
Thanks for the read. It might seem strange to some but this is a solid image
to see when you're camping - there are machine cycles going on that is keeping
your data alive and you have no control over those machines, and you don't
have your own data.

Which is crazy to me, and i would never let that happen. Ever. Everything that
i have online is copied to two different locations which i have physical
access to, lol... why aren't you doing the same?

Also... Spotify. Convenient for discovering new music, but I can't imagine
myself relying upon an internet connection to actually listen to music, in
absolutely horrible quality. Do you honestly not store music on your mobile
devices?

